# Stripper bucket or no stripper bucket



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mats >> Buckets...at least in my opinion.

The best mats are the old school Carbon Marine line lairs. 

The best buckets I've used have been the collapsible yard bag DIY types.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Why miss out on the fun of having fly line caught in your trolling motor, in between your toes, trailing under the skiff, or hanging up on cooler latches?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've never seen a stripper with a bucket before. Is it for the dollar bills?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I made mine out of the rubbermaid can liner as a number of us did on here. There is a thread somewhere you can search. Can liner was $49 I think, I added leftover seadek to the bottom, added car door trim and cut a handle and epoxied a 10lb barbel weight in the bottom and added spikes. A good friend of mine works for a company that makes one of the fly line buckets and he laughed because he said he liked mine better than the one they build. Honestly, I barely use it, I have the line lair 2 now and like it much better than the bucket. Thankfully I didnt spend $200 on the bucket


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been using a bucket for many years and wouldn't go without it. I have not found the mats to be worth a hoot but its probably my poor stripping technique.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea thats another thing the mats seem to be more portable and easier to store


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My bucket looks pretty cool sitting in the corner of my office. I like the cut out because it's easier to throw trash into it from across the room. Sometimes I use it as rod storage or to hide weed.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I still like my bucket and use it every time I fish. The trashcan liner thread referenced above is the post I started. I think I titled it diy stripping bucket. I tried the old line lair mat and despite my best efforts to land my line on the mat it ended up falling off the side of the boat more than it spent on the mat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just an idea......

Put "stripping bucket" in the search bar and you'll get 115 hits. Lots and lots of good reading.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a collapsible clothes hamper with two layers of sport flooring for weight, with 1/4" foam cylinders in the sport flooring to stop line tangles when I run. When I find fish, line is already stripped and ready to cast with the rod standing in the bucket. Wouldn't fish without it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn haven't we gone through this like 3 times already
Get yourself a trash can or laundry hamper, SEE the one in my avatar, then tell us how it works. We like ours


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Stripping Bucket all the way for me. Wouldn't leave home without it.... Mats work ok but If it's windy the bucket is superior. One of the nice features of the bucket is leaving line all stripped out with rod inside while going from spot to spot. Build your own like mine for about $25. Sterilite trash bucket, caulking cones, black hose, cutting board base and a few decals.
BC


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

If your sight fishing and you don’t have all kinds of crap for your fly line to get caught on, use your cockpit.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

When polling alone on the platform my stripping bucket (homemade for 85) sits on the rear seat area below me and holds my line and on occasion holds my fly rod. Otherwise my line is all over the place.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

A


GG34 said:


> I've never seen a stripper with a bucket before. Is it for the dollar bills?


Obviously you've never been to Mons Venus.....


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

What kind of fly do you like to use there. Any problems wrapping the pole?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure I have a stripper bucket in the skankest strip bars here in atl.


----------

